# كيف تبنى بيتا عل صخر ؟؟؟؟



## happy angel (27 مارس 2009)

*كيف تبنى بيتا عل صخر؟؟؟

عندما يكون البيت مريحاً سعيداً؛
يصبح أعظم وأحسن مكان لصاحبه.
لذلك نبحث اليوم معاً كيف نؤسس البيت أساساً يقود للراحة والسعادة.

أحبائي، قال الرب يسوع المسيح:
إن هناك بيتاً مبنياً على الرمل
وهناك بيت مؤسس على الصخر
هناك بيت مبني على رمال إبليس وأعوانه وأوهامه وأكاذيبه
وهناك بيت مؤسس على أساس المسيح والرسل والأنبياء

في عظة الجبل في إنجيل الرب يسوع المسيح بحسب البشير متى نرى هذه المقارنة

رقم سامع لكلمة المسيح يعمل بها سامع لكلمة المسيح لا يعمل بها
(1) عامل عاقل مطيع جاهل لا يطيع
(2) أسس بيته على الصخر بنى بيته على الرمل
(3) وقعت عليه الأمطار والأنهار والرياح وقعت عليه الأمطار والأنهار والرياح
(4) لم يسقط سقط وكان سقوطه عظيماً

وفي لوقا 6: 47-49 نرى نفس المقارنة:

رقم يأتي ويسمع ويعمل بكلمة المسيح يسمع و لا يعمل
(1) بنى بيتاً بنى بيتاً
(2) حفر وعمّق ووضع الأساس على الصخر بنى على الأرض الرخوة من دون أساس
(3) صدمه سيل النهر صدمه النهر
(4) لم يتزعزع سقط وحدث خراب عظيم

وعندما يكون الرب يسوع المسيح في قلب الفرد والبيت، تعترف أفواهنا به أمام الآخرين (رو 10: 9و10). وإن كنا مؤسسين ومبنيين فيه (كو 2: 7) فثمرنا سيكون صالحاً... وبيتنا سوف يصمد أمام الأمطار وسيل الأنهار وقوة الرياح. قد تكون لنا أخطاؤنا وسقطاتنا، لكن الشهادة الثابتة لحياتنا سوف تشير إلي المسيح وتمجده باستمرار.

والسؤال لي ولك وللجميع:
على ماذا نبني ونؤسس بيوتنا هل على الصخر أم على الرمل؟

واليوم تأتي إلينا كلمة الله برسالة روحية لنعرف وندرك من خلالها كيف نؤسس بيتنا على الصخر؟ والطريقة هي في
معرفة تعريف وصفات البيت المؤسس على الصخر؛
وهذه هي:
1. أساس البيت الصحيح هو المسيح
2. أعمدة البيت القيم المسيحية
3. حوائط البيت الأخلاق المسيحية
4. سقف البيت المحبة
5. ديكور البيت التواضع
6. أثاث البيت السلوك بتدقيق
7. تربية البيت القدوة الحسنة
8. مفتاح البيت الروح القدس
9. نظام البيت الكتاب المقدس
10. كينونة البيت التكريس
11. تماسك البيت السليم هو في العبادة

ونتيجة كل ذلك هو راحة البال وطول الأناة والأمان والنجاح وثمر الروح الرائع.*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 مارس 2009)

ميرسي هابي انجيل علي موضوعك المفيد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2009)

موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااائع يا هابى

كالعاده موضوع مميز

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رائع جداا

شكرا ليكي هاابي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (9 مايو 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي هابي انجيل علي موضوعك المفيد
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (9 مايو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااائع يا هابى
> 
> كالعاده موضوع مميز
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## happy angel (9 مايو 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع جداا
> 
> شكرا ليكي هاابي
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (9 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (9 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## نورا ميلاد (9 مايو 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا هابى انجيل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 مايو 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع يا هابى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (5 يونيو 2009)

نورا ميلاد قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع يا هابى انجيل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (5 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا هابى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...


----------

